# What to do with old bow



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have my old bow I've been holding on to and have finally come to terms I'm not going to use it. I'm in that age group where my friends kids wont be old enough for it for a while. Does any know a place I can donate to in se Michigan. It's a browning mirage hunter

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

Picd
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Check with the Boys Scouts, some metro city's have archery programs, I know of a newer one in Livonia that does a fair amount with kids, run by the city of Livonia I think,


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Bow fishing?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Wall decor in the man cave/toy room.


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

That's what I was planning on using it for but never got big into it. I have no problem shooting em but I'm not gonna leave the fish for the general public to scoff at. No flowers beds/ gardens to bury em in.


454casull said:


> Bow fishing?


Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

You have an ethical compass, nice to hear.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

haha , one year, I went carp shooting and got 6, It is amazing how much room 6 dead carp take up. Somebody told me if I out them in my garden by the pepper plants, the pepper stalks would almost grow bark. So I did, next day looking out my door, across the yard, I am wondering , what is in my yard. yep fish skeletons all over the place, and prolly 1-4 happy raccoons out in the woods bechind


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I advertised one on craigslist years ago for $20 with a case, sights, and arrows. A high school aged kid showed up with his dad to buy it and I told him to keep his money. 

Could always make a post and offer it free to young person looking to get into the sport...


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

C20chris said:


> I advertised one on craigslist years ago for $20 with a case, sights, and arrows. A high school aged kid showed up with his dad to buy it and I told him to keep his money.
> 
> Could always make a post and offer it free to young person looking to get into the sport...


Best use for it in my opinion.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Rasher said:


> Check with the Boys Scouts, some metro city's have archery programs, I know of a newer one in Livonia that does a fair amount with kids, run by the city of Livonia I think,


Not a kids bow,young adult or older teen .Check pic of draw weight and L.O.P....


----------



## Classic8Track (Jan 23, 2020)

Put it up on EBay


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok admittedly I missed that. But have you seen some of these kids lately, when my son was in the scouts there were kids as big as their dads a few occasions bigger.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

C20chris said:


> I advertised one on craigslist years ago for $20 with a case, sights, and arrows. A high school aged kid showed up with his dad to buy it and I told him to keep his money.
> 
> Could always make a post and offer it free to young person looking to get into the sport...


That's awesome. 

I gave my old PSE FireFlite to a coworker who wanted to get into archery, but never knew who to talk to. It's a great starter bow for him.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok,, the bow fishng comment was very good, if you want a compound for bow fishing one with wheels instead of cams is best,, eveven better if the limbs are straight instead of recurved or deflexed, your bow is an excellent choice for bow fishing, if you want to try it,,, or a good market to sell it , then donate that money to the Olympic archery youth training program near you, if your feeling it.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

One day if I ever have a basement, I am going to put all my old bows in a glass case! Maybe include pictures of deer taken with each.
<----<<<


----------

